# Imported wood



## Math2010 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,

Does anyone, living in Canada, have ordered pen blank from the USA? I made some verifications and it seems really a nightmare...


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 1, 2017)

FWIW, I sent a label maker to BC this year by USPS.  Only real thing was the duty and paperwork.


----------



## magpens (Aug 1, 2017)

I order pen blanks from the USA all the time. . What seems to be the problem ?


----------



## Math2010 (Aug 2, 2017)

magpens said:


> I order pen blanks from the USA all the time. . What seems to be the problem ?



I found that:

2.5 Import requirements for wood turning blanks (without bark) for the purposes of wood turning, spindle turning and lathe work

-A Permit to Import is not required.
-A valid Phytosanitary Certificate endorsed by the NPPO of the exporting country stating the applicable treatment details in the treatment section of the certificate, is required.
-Referencing a Fumigation Certificate in lieu of providing the treatment details in the Phytosanitary Certificate will not be accepted.

-Wood turning blanks may be imported into Canada if meeting one of the following conditions:

Debarked; and
Heat Treated to attain a minimum temperature of 56°C throughout the profile of the wood (including at its core) for a minimum of 30 minutes.
or

less than 200 mm in thickness; and
Fumigated with methyl bromide as described in Appendix 1.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 2, 2017)

Math2010 said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > I order pen blanks from the USA all the time. . What seems to be the problem ?
> ...



These are pretty standard Customs requirements anywhere for the importation of wood blanks so, if the wood is debarked and or less than 200 mm in thickness you are OK, remember that they say, _"Wood turning blanks may be imported into Canada if meeting *one* of the following conditions"_

For small blanks such as pen blanks, worry not...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Math2010 (Aug 2, 2017)

robutacion said:


> Math2010 said:
> 
> 
> > magpens said:
> ...



Thank you George! My english is not perfect so sometimes I misunderstand some details... But they say:  *and*
Fumigated with methyl bromide as described in Appendix 1


----------



## Curly (Aug 2, 2017)

We've all bought pen blanks from outside Canada and never had any stopped at the border. As long as they are clean, dry, without bug holes or bark they will come through. The sender only needs to declare them as wood pen blanks or pen blanks. I've ordered a 29 kilogram box of olive wood bowl, pepermill and pen blanks from Australia without a hitch. The Customs inspectors don't even open the boxes, they just send them through the x-ray machine and apply the Customs fee and your PST, GST, HST. Having the order shipped by USPS is usually cheaper and will take one to three weeks. 

I'll add lots of us also participate in pen swaps and send wood blanks along with the pen without any issues.


----------



## Math2010 (Aug 2, 2017)

Curly said:


> We've all bought pen blanks from outside Canada and never had any stopped at the border. As long as they are clean, dry, without bug holes or bark they will come through. The sender only needs to declare them as wood pen blanks or pen blanks. I've ordered a 29 kilogram box of olive wood bowl, pepermill and pen blanks from Australia without a hitch. The Customs inspectors don't even open the boxes, they just send them through the x-ray machine and apply the Customs fee and your PST, GST, HST. Having the order shipped by USPS is usually cheaper and will take one to three weeks.
> 
> I'll add lots of us also participate in pen swaps and send wood blanks along with the pen without any issues.



Thnak you for the infos.
I made a try... First USA order without ebay or Amazon...


----------

